# Anybody Shadowing the Amtrak Century From Lakewood/Long Beach



## krimoc (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

For the second year in a row I've been forced to "shadow" the Amtrak Century because I was unable to register. This year is particularly difficult because those people who shadow the event would normally use the San Diego Coaster Train to travel from Old Town San Diego up to Oceanside then Oceanside back to Irvine Transportation Center. However, the Coaster train is NOT going to have any service on Sept 8th and 9th at all from San Diego up to Oceanside.

I've been thinking that the only way to do the ride is to drive to San Diego on Friday and park my car and come home on the train. Then, the morning of the event I need to get back to Irvine Transportation Center so I can start preferably at 5am or maybe 6am. Anyway, I'd like to know if there is anyone in/near Lakewood that is going to shadow the ride and is willing to give me a ride to the Irvine Transportation Center, I'll help you out with gas and we can ride the event together if your goal is to reach San Diego in 6-hours (16.6mph ave) with only 30-minutes of stop time (e.g. 2-stops of 15-minutes each). If you're in the same boat as I and you need a ride from San Diego back to Irvine transportation center I can accommodate one bike as well as my own. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Im from Irvine,ill be happy joining you if that's OK with you..


----------



## krimoc (Jul 21, 2009)

bon_gabs said:


> Im from Irvine,ill be happy joining you if that's OK with you..


I sent you a PM.


----------

